# Quick opinions on Spartan 300 and k750



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

Gents,

So I have recently decided that I am going to expand my cross connection control company into drain cleaning and jetting as well. I do have extensive experience drain cleaning but only with sectional machines (k50 and k1500). I know I can do everything I want with those machines but I feel like I want to go drum because of speed and less mess. Most of my work would be in commercial kitchens, residential homes and the odd root job.

I have been scouring local craigslist to find something at a decent price for a while. Two machines have come up for sale, can you guys give me your opinions. Do you think these are good buys?

1. 
-Spartan 300 
-$1500CAD I might be able to bring him down to $1300CAD
-Brand new but sitting for 6 year (literally i went to the guys house and unpacked it so I could see it)
-Does not have any cables with it or the auto feed
*Where I am, spartan is almost unheard of in fact this one was the first I have ever seen... which worries me a bit incase I needed to get it serviced
*I tried to find a video of one running because to me the motor sounded a little bit squeaky but I am not sure if that is how it is suppose to sound?

2.
-Ridgid K750
-$1400CAD already brought the guy down from $1700CAD
-Used once
-Comes with 5/8 cable
-Purchased this year by a plumber but the guy only needed it for one job
-Not sure if I would ever use this but I like the idea of having the ability to be able to do bigger jobs, its freaking huge and heavy though.

Thoughts/ opinions?

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had both and still have and use the 300. Go with the Spartan. The noise from the motor is normal and it can do any job the K-750 can do and better.
Brand new for $1,300 is a steal.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes go with the spartan! That loud squeaky noise is the motor purring like its supposed to!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If I had to choose between the two I'd go Spartan


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

You can add the power feed, You can also add a smaller drum to do 11/2" & 2" drains with
and if you Google spartan you will see that they now have a branch
in Canada,


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Spartan for sure...that noise is normal and that price is smokin! Jump on it!


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I would buy the Spartan if that is the tool you like. There are good machines out there that are used. The most important tool you will ever have in your tool box is the plumber on the other end of any tool. The thing I find that people forget about our trade is this is a craft. Drain cleaning is not always about brute force but know how. Drain cleaning in one area of the country will be different than in other areas. Along with this different people have different preferences as to the equipment they like to run. Good Luck...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought my 300 used. It has the silver motor from about 15-20 years ago. That machine always got it done for me.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

mytxplumber said:


> I would buy the Spartan if that is the tool you like. There are good machines out there that are used. *The most important tool you will ever have in your tool box is the plumber on the other end of any tool.* The thing I find that people forget about our trade is this is a craft. Drain cleaning is not always about brute force but know how. Drain cleaning in one area of the country will be different than in other areas. Along with this different people have different preferences as to the equipment they like to run. Good Luck...




Yup, that's why 90% of all licensed plumbers suck azz on drain/sewer cleaning :laughing:


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

OK Ass **** in my state we do not have just drain cleaners. You have to work under a licensed master. That way jakelegs can't setup and run a business related to plumbing to protect the public. I am sorry if you have a ax to grind with plumbers. Drain cleaners where ran out of Texas in 2000 for a good reason and you remind me of this again. Normally I would not say anything against someone on this board but this is the second swipe you have taken at me. This is plumbing zone right, not unlicensed drain cleaners forum right? I don't have anything against someone that wants to make a living. I don't know if I should be pissed or if you are the village idiot. I am guessing the latter at least who ever named you had your first name right Ass.... !!! In the future I would rather agree to disagree on matters rather that mess with someone here. I wish you luck in life you probably need it.


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

Im still undecided I have never used a spartan but they seem like good versatile machines and its like half the size of the k750.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

yoyoer said:


> Im still undecided I have never used a spartan but they seem like good versatile machines and its like half the size of the k750.


The right 300 will pack the most punch for its size


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

mytxplumber you missed asstyme's point while in Texas your are required to 
have a Master Plumbers license to do drain cleaning,
that is not so in other states and I don't think asstyme meant anything to you personally not ever plumber makes a good drainman, and has the feel for the sewer cable,
the same as not ever drainman makes a good plumber


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

No his comment was 90% of plumbers suck. I do know they have drain cleaners in other states. That is why I said they ran them out of here in 2000. I have been around this sense I was 10 and started cleaning drains I am 48 now. My uncle put us all on drain cleaning when we started. And you had to clean it right of any call backs were on your own time. I have ran a lot of different machines. I remember here when people would ask you if you were a drain cleaner or plumber if they were educated in the trades. I take my trade serious and still believe this is a craft. It does not need to be dumbed down by people that don't take it seriously. His comment is like me saying all drain cleaners suck and that is not the case. I take people for who they are and like to find out more about them first. You might reread his comments too.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

mytxplumber said:


> *No his comment was 90% of plumbers suck.* I do know they have drain cleaners in other states. That is why I said they ran them out of here in 2000. I have been around this sense I was 10 and started cleaning drains I am 48 now. My uncle put us all on drain cleaning when we started. And you had to clean it right of any call backs were on your own time. I have ran a lot of different machines. I remember here when people would ask you if you were a drain cleaner or plumber if they were educated in the trades. I take my trade serious and still believe this is a craft. It does not need to be dumbed down by people that don't take it seriously. His comment is like me saying all drain cleaners suck and that is not the case. I take people for who they are and like to find out more about them first. You might reread his comments too.



You need to go back and read again, that's not what I said. And no, it was nothing personal but thanX for the flowers in return


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh.....we got it wrong....it was 90% of "licensed" plumbers. Our mistake.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Yup, that's why 90% of all licensed plumbers suck azz on drain/sewer cleaning :laughing:


Maybe 90% of the ones YOU know suck azz. You clearly need to choose your plumbing associates more wisely. :laughing: :jester:


If you're the smartest guy in the room, you need to find a different room.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Since some of you highly educated licensed plumbers seem to be struggling with basic English... I'll try to lend a helping hand...


What I said was *"Yup, that's why 90% of all licensed plumbers suck azz on drain/sewer cleaning :laughing:"*


I'm not saying plumbers suck in general, far from as they in fact put much food on my table with all of the referrals I get from them. What I'm saying is that 90% of them are not very good to clueless when it comes to PROPERLY clearing a backed up drain/sewer line. Some just prefer not to deal with them.


Jeez..... really..... I thought I'd throw you guys some of the chit back that you've given me over the last few years :blink:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

For clarification...


Maybe 90% of the ones YOU know suck azz when cleaning drains. You clearly need to choose your plumbing associates that clean drains more wisely. :laughing: :jester: 

All in good fun AT.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Can't we all just get along...... The one problem I have with texts, emails, forums etc is that there is no facial expression or body language. Often the same words in different tones can have completely different outcomes. 

That being said, I think we are all azzholes and that's part of the trade. Hahaha!


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Since some of you highly educated licensed plumbers seem to be struggling with basic English... I'll try to lend a helping hand...
> 
> 
> What I said was *"Yup, that's why 90% of all licensed plumbers suck azz on drain/sewer cleaning :laughing:"*
> ...


I would like to get along too, but it is hard when you don't understand basic English. I think I understand where you are coming from... Sounds like plumber envy to me. You know you could start as an apprentice some where if you really wanted to learn something.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

mytxplumber said:


> I would like to get along too, but it is hard when you don't understand basic English. I think I understand where you are coming from... Sounds like plumber envy to me. You know you could start as an apprentice some where if you really wanted to learn something.




:yawn:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Drain cleaning is an art form. It's not as easy as HD would have a clueless home-owner think. The homeowner who pokes a hole in the clog and thinks he's just cleared a stoppage is lost in the weeds.

Some of the finer points being of course which auger head to use, which machine, which size cable and at times, which temper cable or which guage cable{inner core vs hollow, heavy-duty wind vs all-purpose wind, etc.}.

I try to explain this to the home-owner; hire a professional drain cleaner with the proper contractor-grade equipment or hire a handy hack with a one-size-fits-all drum machine with a cable so badly kinked he can hardly pull it out of the drum...:laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> Can't we all just get along...... The one problem I have with texts, emails, forums etc is that there is no facial expression or body language. Often the same words in different tones can have completely different outcomes.
> 
> That being said, I think we are all azzholes and that's part of the trade. Hahaha!


IVE GOT A FACIAL EXPRESSION FUR YA! :laughing: :laughing: ..............as always I just couldn't resist!


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd go with the Spartan, the 300 is a tough and reasonably lightweight machine. I used Spartan machines for twenty five years, still have a few even though I don't do much drain cleaning anymore


----------

